# My Collection Is Finally Complete



## supaspiffy (May 19, 2015)

Hey guys, a few months ago I posted how someone had broken into my car and stole thousands of dollars of equipment, (mainly 1 camera and 3 lenses along with some other misc stuff) basically half of what I owned. Needless to say, I was devastated. I never did get any of my stuff back, despite checking Craigslist daily. Instead, I meticulously replaced everything that was stolen (except the 7D). I pulled the trigger on a $1999 grey market 5D Mark III even though I probably don't NEED IT just because I couldn't stop obsessing about that camera. I also decided I'm going to go ahead and get every type of lens and for every focal range. I bought a fisheye, tilt shift, a super zoom, and a f/1.4 just because I decided I want to experience a really fast lens, etc... 

Of course, I'm not rich enough to get L and Art lenses but I did buy the bargain lenses which I thought gave me the best value for my buck for every one of those lens categories. I even bought the Rebel SL1 just because I thought it'd be nice to get a crop cam for the extra reach... and why not get the most compact one that Canon makes, just for those times I'm wearing my cargos and I don't feel like slinging a camera over my shoulder. Of course, I had to buy the 40mm pancake for this because having an SL1 without the pancake is an unjustifiable crime. Might as well throw in the pocketable 15-88mm STM for the range versatility to stuff the other pocket of my cargos.

So I can now confidently say, that after all the hours of OT I burned in my day job, added with the paltry $$$ earned doing side portrait work, I have bought pretty much everything to complete my "collection". I can now pretty much hypothetically do just about anything anybody throws at me. So even though I can decide to work on slowly replacing my poor man lenses with the L, Art, or Zeiss equivalents, I'm probably not going to do that. I don't think I use my stuff as much as I should anyway to justify the cost of those higher end glass. I'm just happy now that I can cover all focal ranges and do just about every type of photography under the sun. Anything else I'm missing guys? (Well except talent and know how of course


----------



## MintChocs (May 19, 2015)

I hope you have insured your collection!


----------



## troppobash (May 19, 2015)

Enjoy all your equipment and photo taking 
Have thought about lighting... Flashes etc?
And filters...ND and polarising?


----------



## supaspiffy (May 19, 2015)

Yes! I have a 430EX II and two YN-568EX II, softboxes, and also 4 Yongnuo transcievers and all they all work beauitfully together! I found that I'm doing more portrait work with speedlighting so I may decide to burn- err invest in more softboxes, flashbrackets or lightstands in the future.


----------



## bainsybike (May 19, 2015)

15-88 STM???

Edit: Oh, sorry, just read your signature. You meant the 18-55. But wouldn't a pocketable 15-88 be great?


----------



## Kristofgss (May 19, 2015)

ef 135 soft focus 
also available as poor mans version as a lensbaby.


----------



## NancyP (May 19, 2015)

the EF-S 15-85 isn't pocketable in ordinary clothing, but fits well in the pockets of a hunting vest. Darn good lens, too.
If I were shooting with the SL1, I would want the 24mm pancake as well as the 40 mm pancake. That would give you a slight wide angle, and I do like wide-ish for my "normal" lens.


----------



## supaspiffy (May 19, 2015)

NancyP said:


> the EF-S 15-85 isn't pocketable in ordinary clothing, but fits well in the pockets of a hunting vest. Darn good lens, too.
> If I were shooting with the SL1, I would want the 24mm pancake as well as the 40 mm pancake. That would give you a slight wide angle, and I do like wide-ish for my "normal" lens.



I meant the 18-55mm guys! Hahaha. 15-88 would be one hell of an oddball though. I wonder which company would be quirky enough to make it just because?


----------



## Dylan777 (May 19, 2015)

"My Collection Is Finally Complete"

I put my 10cents on the table that you are not done yet


----------



## Luds34 (May 19, 2015)

supaspiffy said:


> So I can now confidently say, that after all the hours of OT I burned in my day job, added with the paltry $$$ earned doing side portrait work, I have bought pretty much everything to complete my "collection"...
> 
> ...Anything else I'm missing guys? (Well except talent and know how of course



Hey, you're in good company, I can relate to the "talent" and "know how". 

How do you like the Tamron 70-200 VC? Did you compare it side to side with the 70-200 f/2.8L IS II? I always hear it's like 9/10 of the lens the Canon is. My biggest concern is the auto focus. Any recommendation on purchase? Did you go US model for the full price or an import and save some money.

I always found my 70-200 f/4L just too long for most every day stuff on my crop cameras of past. But that range on FF is much more usable so I'm thinking of selling my f/4 and jumping to an f/2.8 version of the 70-200.

Cheers!


----------



## mackguyver (May 19, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> "My Collection Is Finally Complete"
> 
> I put my 10cents on the table that you are not done yet


I wouldn't know anything about that ;D

It seems like we're never done, but I'm finding that you can get to a certain level where you pretty much have just about everything you could need or want.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 19, 2015)

Its probably good that you did not buy a "L" lens, or your collection would begin all over again. The difference is not as great as it was a few years ago, but even a $600 24-105L will make you want more.


----------



## supaspiffy (May 19, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Its probably good that you did not buy a "L" lens, or your collection would begin all over again. The difference is not as great as it was a few years ago, but even a $600 24-105L will make you want more.



Oh but I did... I did... My one and only L lens is the 100 L Macro and it happens to be my favorite one too!


----------



## Dylan777 (May 20, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > "My Collection Is Finally Complete"
> ...



;D

Looking at OP signature, I don't see much *L* listed. He/she is far from finish ;D ;D ;D


----------



## supaspiffy (May 20, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



ooh your bad, Dylan


----------



## fragilesi (May 20, 2015)

supaspiffy said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Its probably good that you did not buy a "L" lens, or your collection would begin all over again. The difference is not as great as it was a few years ago, but even a $600 24-105L will make you want more.
> ...



First well done on getting your collection together. I hope you get some great shots.

But, I hate to say it, my 100L Macro *was* "My one and only L lens" too . . .


----------



## supaspiffy (May 20, 2015)

fragilesi said:


> supaspiffy said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



HAHAHA you guys are such enablers! Well my main goals were to be able to cover all focal ranges, own every type of lens (fisheye, TS, macro etc.. ) and have a dual FF and Crop system, with a do-it-all camera (5D III). I want to be versatile enough to be able to do just about every kind of photography because at this point in my journey, I'm still barely putting my foot in the tub to test the waters. I want to sample all the different branches of photoraphy, before I start setting camp in one corner and decide "hey this is where I'm going to dig in." Basically I don't want to invest in serious L lenses until I know for sure that I'm passionate enough at that type of photography and will actually spend a lot of time on it. Photography isn't my bread and butter. (It's logistics and supply chain if you want to know.) It doesn't pay the bills. (It makes more haha.)


----------



## danski0224 (May 20, 2015)

No 600mm f/4 IS II?

;D


----------



## supaspiffy (May 20, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> No 600mm f/4 IS II?
> 
> ;D



Danski, I've already got that range covered. That's what the Tamron 150-600 is for 8)


----------



## danski0224 (May 20, 2015)

supaspiffy said:


> Danski, I've already got that range covered. That's what the Sigma 150-600 is for 8)



The Sigma isn't f/4


----------



## supaspiffy (May 20, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> supaspiffy said:
> 
> 
> > Danski, I've already got that range covered. That's what the Sigma 150-600 is for 8)
> ...



Edit: Tamron 150-600

Dammit Danski! You're putting bad bad thoughts in my head now.


----------



## Skatol (May 20, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> "My Collection Is Finally Complete"
> 
> I put my 10cents on the table that you are not done yet


I see your 10 and raise you 20.


supaspiffy said:


> danski0224 said:
> 
> 
> > supaspiffy said:
> ...


Don't try one unless you're willing to fork over the cash. Nothing compares.


----------



## danski0224 (May 20, 2015)

supaspiffy said:


> Dammit Danski! You're putting bad bad thoughts in my head now.



Oops...

As I recall, you proclaimed that "My Collection is Finally Complete".

I am merely pointing out some holes.... a lack of completeness, if you will.

You are aware that an extension tube could be used with something like the 600 f/4, which would allow focusing much closer. I suppose it could be considered close-up photography- not truly macro.

;D


----------



## supaspiffy (May 20, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> supaspiffy said:
> 
> 
> > Dammit Danski! You're putting bad bad thoughts in my head now.
> ...



Hmm... do tell more about these extension tubes. I thought they were used in place of a macro lens. Can you advise some?


----------



## danski0224 (May 20, 2015)

Extension tubes can be used to change magnification- like a 25mm tube can make many 50mm lenses a 1:1 macro. 

The tube can also shorten the minimum focus distance at the expense of infinity focus. As an example, a minimum focus distance could be changed from 12 feet to 6 feet, but the maximum focus distance could be 10 feet or so- way short of infinity. 

Extension tubes can be very useful. 

So can close up lenses like a Canon 500D and some step up rings. 

Relatively inexpensive items that add lots of capabilities. 

Looks like your collection needs work


----------



## fragilesi (May 21, 2015)

supaspiffy said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > supaspiffy said:
> ...



Even if you did have everything you mention you'd find that you "just need one more thing" 

But seriously I'm in the same situation (it doesn't pay the bills) as you so I think your current approach is very sound!


----------



## supaspiffy (May 21, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> Extension tubes can be used to change magnification- like a 25mm tube can make many 50mm lenses a 1:1 macro.
> 
> The tube can also shorten the minimum focus distance at the expense of infinity focus. As an example, a minimum focus distance could be changed from 12 feet to 6 feet, but the maximum focus distance could be 10 feet or so- way short of infinity.
> 
> ...



Well advised, Danski. Ok so I just pulled the trigger on the Kenko electronic extension tubes. For $100 used it ain't bad right? Keep em coming! What's a 500D closeup lens?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 21, 2015)

supaspiffy said:


> fragilesi said:
> 
> 
> > supaspiffy said:
> ...



Your main goal should be to have high quality lenses to cover the focal lengths you actually use. Its nice to have a lens for every focal length, but better yet to have a high end one for the 70% of your shots.

One of the nice things about Lightroom is that you can easily find the focal length and aperture that you use most. When you are ready to upgrade, consider putting your money there rather than spreading it thinly all around. Conversely, why Keep lenses that are seldom or never used just because they cover a unused gap in focal lengths.

I've used that method to purchase new lenses, and it has served me well. I do not have ultra wide lenses because, having had a 16-35mm L and a 17-40mm L, and a 15mm FE, they never got much use. I sold them to buy something I would use.


----------



## wsmith96 (May 21, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ..., but even a $600 24-105L will make you want more.



+1 - a very true statement.


----------



## supaspiffy (May 21, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> supaspiffy said:
> 
> 
> > fragilesi said:
> ...



Well advised! I'm finding that I'm using the 50mm a lot on my portraits and the 70-200 to cover events. I have 2 50mm (Canon 50mm 1.8 II and 50.mm 1.4) and the Tamron 24-70 2.8 VC to cover that focal range. So I'm not really sure how to really step up with that range or if I even "need" to. The only upgrade I see is the 50mm Art or the L. The Art is more doable financially but having the Canon 50mm 1.4 already, will I really see a leap in performance and IQ to justify the price?

Also I have the 100mm L macro for a medium tele option to sub for the 70-200 Tamron. I'm pretty pleased with the quality of the Tamron, and I really don't see how the 70-200 L could possibly give me the quantum leap in performance to justify its price/necessity ratio for me. The majority of my shots taken with the 70-200 Tamron are sharp and AF is barely an issue. And for those ocassions where AF was off, I honestly couldn't tell if it was me or the lens.


----------



## danski0224 (May 21, 2015)

supaspiffy said:


> What's a 500D closeup lens?



It is an add on lens.

Google can help, then you may buy one


----------



## supaspiffy (May 21, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> supaspiffy said:
> 
> 
> > What's a 500D closeup lens?
> ...



Yes, but why would I need to turn one of my lenses into a macro if I already have the dedicated 100mm L? Excuse me if I fail to see the significance of this attachment.


----------



## danski0224 (May 22, 2015)

Different look from a different lens? You could stick a 500D on your 24-70 zoom. 

Forgot the 100 macro but have something else? 

Don't want to take off a lens to use an extension tube? 

How about an extension tube and the 500D...

Lots of possibilities.


----------

